# Jay Peak 3/3 + 3/4



## rocojerry (Mar 4, 2012)

After a great day at Sugarbush on Friday, I was expecting another great weekend ahead at Jay Sat + Sunday.   We tried to stay on mountain, but the lodging on-mountain was booked solid -- we figured heavy, winter-hungry crowds would be with us all weekend.

Got a 8:30/9 start both days, and the crowds were not nearly as bad as anticipated....

Sat morning, with forecasts getting up to 40ish -- on mountain it really didn't seem that warm at all...  Snow was very soft and carvable.  Spent most of the day in glades, after all it was Jay.  Easiest to hardest in my opinion, Moon, Bushwacker, Stateside, North, Showoff, Andres, Timbuktu. All great!! Kokomo is a wooded traverse, not really a glade...   The non-glade trail pick of the day was Kitzbuehel, with nice bumps.  Snow was for the most part tracked out, with a refresher dusting on top -- but every surface for the most part was great and lots of fun to turn in...   I won't mention any of the ice patches seen on windblown areas, thats pretty standard issue as well.  Today it was grey/cloudy, snowy/mixed, and sun was shining -- a true example of waiting 5 minutes if you don't like the weather kind of day....
















The deepest tracks were found when using a bit of creativity -- ie in bounds but off map glades(sorry, no camera for those).  





Sunday was a bit colder, another 2-3 inch dusting on top --  Some fog up top early on.  Day 3 for me, and was feeling a bit tired so tried to start the day off easy on a few groomers...  JFK, Exhibition, Milk Run, Angels -- all rode great.  Got into some glades again Bushwacker, Canyonland, Kitz Woods, Expo, Staircase, and Valhalla-  Fantastic again.  Very few rocks/stumps showing -- but after the next storm they should all surely be burried.  Felt like the mountain was 100% open, and we had a blast!









Great weekend.  Hoping for many more still....


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2012)

We were also there on Saturday.  Had a delightful time.  A few groomers first, about an hour of hail or rain, depending on your point of view.  The clouds danced above, below and on the mtn.  From late morning until about 3, it was woods. We did go OOB accidentally, and had quite an adventure getting back.  There were very few tracks over there, much of it had been snowed over, made it interesting getting back.  Relying on our knowledge of the terrain and the position of the sun got us back on track.  We had so much fun in the glades we really, really didn't want to stop. Snow in the woods, while packed, is pp, and I discovered that it's about hip deep in there.  Late in the day, the skies cleared.  Went over to the Ride and Ski Card  /CHAD party, and passed along greetings.  All I can say is get up there this week.


----------



## vdubbin (Mar 5, 2012)

Wish I could have hit Jay with you! I did get out Saturday more locally to ski in the rain/fog. It was my first day on the tele's this year and my quads are totally distroyed!


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 5, 2012)

billski said:


> We were also there on Saturday.  Had a delightful time.  A few groomers first, about an hour of hail or rain, depending on your point of view.  The clouds danced above, below and on the mtn.  From late morning until about 3, it was woods. We did go OOB accidentally, and had quite an adventure getting back.  There were very few tracks over there, much of it had been snowed over, made it interesting getting back.  Relying on our knowledge of the terrain and the position of the sun got us back on track.  We had so much fun in the glades we really, really didn't want to stop. Snow in the woods, while packed, is pp, and I discovered that it's about hip deep in there.  Late in the day, the skies cleared.  Went over to the Ride and Ski Card  /CHAD party, and passed along greetings.  All I can say is get up there this week.



I didnt see any r$*%n.  All snow to me   Was also at the CHaD party, but couldn't stay long as the DD wanted a(nother) drink!  We stayed down in St Johnsbury....  Glad to hear you found the deep stuff, sorry to hear about getting stuck!  off of Timbuktu or Andres?



vdubbin said:


> Wish I could have hit Jay with you! I did get out Saturday more locally to ski in the rain/fog. It was my first day on the tele's this year and my quads are totally distroyed!



Next time.  I haven't tele'd nearly enough this year, only a few times...  The mountains I've been mostly going to have to good of terrain to be stuck on the greens and blues   and contrary to the masses opinion, conditions have been too good to spend majority of the day on groomers--


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2012)

^My  guess is Andres. I've heard it's pretty easy to get screwed if you go too far left.


----------



## avery (Mar 26, 2012)

This was a momentous weekend for me. Despite some hideous form and a few "oh crap" moments, I finally got my first taste of why glade skiing is pretty darn fun. Jay woods - you have not seen the last of me!


----------



## vdubbin (Mar 26, 2012)

No need for great form in the tree - just great fun. Jay has some of my favorite glades!


----------



## PACOUGH (Mar 28, 2012)

Jay is awesome!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 30, 2012)

I put on a trip here every year at that timeframe. We pulled in on the 29th and stayed until the 6th. I book blocks of the slopeside condos.

You guys like we did hit it at the right time. there wasnt much there two weeks prior believe me lol...

Buy yea it was a great timeframe to be there and im sure you enjoyed it as much as we did..


----------

